# What is the general name of the unbound server?



## sdf (Aug 17, 2018)

Hello,

What is the general name of the unbound server? If the LAN has nsd and has been named ns.example.com.

Thank you.


----------



## ShelLuser (Aug 17, 2018)

That should all be explained in nsd.conf(5), and there's also /usr/local/share/doc/nsd/ which you can look through.

Still, if you're new to setting up a DNS server then you might be better off starting with dns/bind912 (or 9.13 of course, I usually never grab the latest for production). The advantage is that Bind is well known and provides a complete reference manual.


----------



## kpa (Aug 17, 2018)

I have to disagree here, BIND is a god damn monster and is definitely harder to learn than NSD. It's true that there is more reference material for BIND but that doesn't help with the bewildering complexity of it when you're a newcomer to the world of DNS.


----------



## kpa (Aug 17, 2018)

The first priority for the OP here imo would be to learn DNS better by reading and experimenting and only then dabbling into setting up his own DNS server.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 17, 2018)

ShelLuser said:


> Still, if you're new to setting up a DNS server then you might be better off starting with dns/bind912 (or 9.13 of course, I usually never grab the latest for production).


I would recommend dns/bind911 because that's the ESV (Extended Support Versions). 

https://www.isc.org/downloads/software-support-policy/


----------



## alexseitsinger (Aug 17, 2018)

I would suggest reading up on doing this safely too. Blindly setting up servers without any understanding of network security and troubleshooting is just asking for it. Even though it's a few years old, I would recommend checking out the book Mastering FreeBSD and OpenBSD Security. It describes how to set up BIND, etc.


----------

